# St Martins Deep Shelter - Dover - Nov 2011



## nelly (Nov 13, 2011)

Splored with Skeleton Key, UrbanX, Wevsky, SpaceInvader, Troglodyte, Mrs Troglodyte, Urban Ginger and Ian

______________________________________________________

Planning for this battery situated just south east of the Drop Redoubt started around 1853 and completed in the 1870's and was updated at the begining of the second world war, this included the building of the Deep Underground Shelter







The battery housed 10" RML guns which protectively looked out over The Straits of Dover in The English Channel
















In 1867 a gun exploded during the saluting of the Sultan departing Dover, killing a gunner by ripping his arm off and injuring two others of the crew. The gunner was named Andrew McDowell and his grave can still be found in St. James's cemetery






Sadly the bottom half has broken off but the rest reads: "...by the Officers and Non-Com Officers, Gunners and Trumpeteers, No.1 Battery, 2nd Brigade, R.A., to the memory of Gunner Andrew McDowell of the above battery who was killed by acident in the Drop Battery, at Dover..."

The Deep Shelter











The Deep Shelter has suffered several cave-ins




































Thanks for looking

​


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 13, 2011)

Top report and pics, I can feel the love towards DHL from here XD


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 13, 2011)

Was yet another great weekends and a big thanks To the guys from Kent and all who made it down yet another good get together.
Nelly great post mate and considering "You dont do tunnels" You were outstanding .
UrbanX ,youre rallying skills are second to none 

SK


----------



## nelly (Nov 13, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> Top report and pics, I can feel the love towards DHL from here XD



This is why I put the edited photo on here, bless him


----------



## nelly (Nov 13, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Was yet another great weekends and a big thanks To the guys from Kent and all who made it down yet another good get together.
> Nelly great post mate and considering "You dont do tunnels" You were outstanding .
> UrbanX ,youre rallying skills are second to none
> 
> SK



It was indeed a good day and I popped my "Tunnel" cherry


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Excellant report Nelly with lush pics too.


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice shots Nelly


----------



## night crawler (Nov 14, 2011)

Great report there and some superb research especally on the gunner who was killed. I do wonder how long the shelter will last looking at the corrosion on the steelwork.


----------



## nelly (Nov 14, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Great report there and some superb research especally on the gunner who was killed. I do wonder how long the shelter will last looking at the corrosion on the steelwork.



It lasted long enough for me to get back up to daylight mate!!!! That's the main thing !!!

Got all the guys to turn their torches off and its the first time I have ever experienced pure darkness, literally couldn't see your hand in front of your face


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice one bud... liked that!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 14, 2011)

Blimey thats a quick report! Not even looked at my pics yet! For someone that doesn't do tunnels and has never lightpainred before this is an astounding report! 
Was an epic day, I look forward to seeing the rest of your pics.


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like a fantastic explore.

Thanks for posting


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad to see you enjoyed your first proper underground experience and the piccies are top notch too !! I think that for sheer thrill factor nothing brings out the excited little boy in you more than a pitch black subterranian explore !! Trust me - i have the mental age of a seven year old !!!


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

Fabulous photos Nelly and a great read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Munchh (Nov 14, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> ................. For someone that doesn't do tunnels and has never lightpainred before this is an astounding report! ......................



Second that. Pics look real good mate, history's well up to par too. 

Do more tunnels nelly.


----------



## nelly (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## malt1977 (Nov 14, 2011)

Great shots, love the deep shelter.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 15, 2011)

is that 28gayslater graffiti still in the bunker lol?

That made me chuckle.

Those cave ins look recent, or are they from the top of the back stairs?


----------



## nelly (Nov 15, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> is that 28gayslater graffiti still in the bunker lol?
> 
> That made me chuckle.
> 
> Those cave ins look recent, or are they from the top of the back stairs?



There is some Urm? 28 related graffiti in there, I've edited some out of one of my piccies as it's just not suitable for Foxy's delicate eyes  (But the original can be seen on my report on 28 as I knew the intended victim would see the funny side)

And yep it's the caved in stuff towards the rear entrance


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2011)

nelly said:


> There is some Urm? 28 related graffiti in there, I've edited some out of one of my piccies as it's just not suitable for Foxy's delicate eyes



Then to protect her ears I won't post the video I took of you exiting said deep shelter 
Awesome pics again Nelly, I think in a few of yours i.e. one before last, the floor looks almost fluid because of moving dust and an uber long exposure? Nice


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2011)

Nelly already has some wicked shots, I’m trying not to duplicate them but it does look a bit ‘samey’ around the tunnels. I’ll default to clichéd people shots instead if you don’t mind


----------



## Jimthething (Nov 15, 2011)

Stylish pics, UrbanX 

Interesting report, Nelly. I like all the background info and archive pictures. Adds a lot of depth to the report I reckon


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 15, 2011)

Top pics there urbanx


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 15, 2011)

Although i wasn't out with the crowd, I met them as the exited the place. Good to meet you all, thanks for the warm welcome (once Nelly realised i wasn't gonna hurt him).

When I saw Nelly's post I thought I must have missed the light switch in the place.

Any how, some piccies of my take on the place.
















Ghost Dawg!


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice pics Nelly. Can't believe a man of your sploring calibre has never done a tunnel before. I went to that Dover when it was all just fields.......


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 15, 2011)

Ahhh I saw somewhere that someone turned up and looked rather threatening and recognised Nelly from an old pic


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice one Tank! Fantastic pics! 
Was good to meet you randomly!  Such a small world! 
Glad to see you had a good run of the place when you prob didn't expect to!


----------



## nelly (Nov 15, 2011)

Quality photos Mr X, you really must put that video up on here, I love it 



tank2020 said:


> When I saw Nelly's post I thought I must have missed the light switch in the place.



Ah that would be my new NightSearcher Pioneer, half the price of a P7 and sh1t hot!!!

Nice to meet you Mr Tank and brilliant photos, I must say your kids are bloody brave, if you had got there 10 minutes earlier then we would have met underground, now that would have been an experience 




godzilla73 said:


> Nice pics Nelly. Can't believe a man of your sploring calibre has never done a tunnel before. I went to that Dover when it was all just fields.......



Me and tunnels just don't go together mate, a little claustrophobia, but I put on a brave face and really enjoyed myself


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 18, 2011)

nelly said:


> ...I've edited some out of one of my piccies as it's just not suitable for Foxy's delicate eyes





UrbanX said:


> Then to protect her ears I won't post the video I took of you exiting said deep shelter


Feck off guys!  I tell you what, if I ever get over your way to do an explore with you, you'll soon realise that I've got a mouth dirtier than a sailor's bum. 

Great report and pics Nelly, and fab pics UrbanX and Tank. Tank, I love your last pic especially...that's really beautiful. Cheers all.


----------



## Munchh (Nov 18, 2011)

nelly said:


> ..........Nice to meet you Mr Tank and brilliant photos, I must say your kids are bloody brave, if you had got there 10 minutes earlier then we would have met underground, now that would have been an experience ...............



The mini-tanks are already legendary and take no prisoners nelly.


----------



## Munchh (Nov 18, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Feck off guys!  I tell you what, if I ever get over your way to do an explore with you, you'll soon realise that I've got a mouth dirtier than a sailor's bum.



Yep, I can vouch for this.


----------



## nelly (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## sYnc_below (Nov 18, 2011)

nelly said:


> Me and tunnels just don't go together mate, a little claustrophobia, but I put on a brave face and really enjoyed myself



Come up to my manor buddy and I'll show you a big wet hole


----------



## nelly (Nov 18, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> Come up to my manor buddy and I'll show you a big wet hole



I might hold you to that mate, now I'm getting used to it, I could do with some more, and I hear tat your big wet hole is one of the finest!!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Nov 18, 2011)

nelly said:


> I might hold you to that mate, now I'm getting used to it, I could do with some more, and I hear tat your big wet hole is one of the finest!!!



Tight, wet and dark....just like it should be


----------



## wherever i may roam (Feb 5, 2012)

Some great pics there


----------

